
In a Down Economy, Angel Investors Change Course - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/08/in-a-down-economy-few-angels-fly-away/
======
spencerfry
"There are about 258,200 angel investors in the U.S., and in 2007 they
invested $26 billion in 57,120 deals, according to data from the Center for
Venture Research at the University of New Hampshire."

Those numbers seem quite high to me. I wonder how many of those deals were
tech related?

~~~
pg
Only a tiny fraction. Most are presumably people investing in their friends'
restaurants.

